# SuperSix headset spacer top cover.. where to get?



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

The new SuperSix has that cool tapered headset top cover, 30mm and 5mm. I'd like to get one for my SystemSix. Looks so much nicer with a "normal" stem. Any ideas?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Easiest place is a cannondale dealer. they can order direct. They do pop up on ebay once in awhile for about $25. The 5mm refers to the cap that goes under the 30mm body.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the info. I did find a controltech version, not sure if the same as the Cannondale:

http://www.controltechbikes.com/sec-8/index.aspx

look in accessories.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Not sure if those would be wide enough at the base for the large headtube diameter of the Cdale's. I'd just go with a Cdale cap to be sure it fits.


----------



## danadelaide (Aug 12, 2007)

Be careful, the super six has a smaller diameter top cap than the system six!
The headtube is actually tapered on the super six.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Judging by the picture below, there is a tapered 30mm top cap available for the SysSix. I'd try a Cdale dealer.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

see how nice that looks with a normal stem.. will call a dealer.


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

I am using the 25mm Control Tech spacer on my Synapse, sits nicely on top of the Campag Headset.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

that looks great.. any idea what the diameter is on the fat end?



andydale said:


> I am using the 25mm Control Tech spacer on my Synapse, sits nicely on top of the Campag Headset.


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

45 mm


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

looks like that's not going to work on the SystemSix.. the big end needs to be 50mm.


----------

